# Lakeshore Concepts Tracks?



## deputydog336 (Dec 19, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with Lakeshore Concepts tracks? Own one, raced on one, seen one??? I'm new to the mini-z world actually I just ordered 2 Iwaver 02's and would like to buy a track as i do not have the space to leave a track up or the time to build one. Looking for any knowledge on Lakeshore's Tracks


----------

